# Feeling the heat yet guys/gals?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I tell you what, who wants to join me in the mountains? I rather be cold then HOT AND HUMID!

I wonder what would happen if it hit 120 in WI, if our AC's having problems now keeping up can only imagine what next month has in store for us.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

It's hitting around 110 almost every day here in inland SoCal. It stinks, but If I plan my day right I can stay in Air Conditioning 90% of the time  I just hope my fishs water doesnt get too hot


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

100 degrees here today. and the reat of te week...ugh


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

MalawianPro, I don't think we're a mile from the sun anymore. Feels closer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

I hear ya, here in kentucky its going to be in the mid 90's all week then the heat index makes it feel like 100f. No rain or anything in the forcast.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Its ugly in Ohio too folks. Muggy, in the 90's....... I am wishing I had a pool. Damn......its hot.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah...now its raining here too...and i just washed my car, (looked just like it did in the pics i posted a few days ago)


----------



## cenedra (Feb 12, 2006)

not tooo bad here, we are used to hot summers down here(texas) todays heat index is 109, it has been warmer than usual here thou...
what shocked me was South Dakota!!! over 107? NOW thats just downright weird!


but the major issue here is lack of rain!!!!!!
i used to have a yard, now its dead 
we are also under server water restrictions, no outside watering at all
we are -30+ inches right now, and most major lakes are 14+ feet below normal


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if this is because of global warming.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Whatever the reason....its uuuugly hot.


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

You should do what I do all day...I put on a long sleeved flame retardant shirt, and over that I wear 1/8 in thick rubber gloves & sleeves from my shoulders to my fingertips...and I get up there & work on powerlines energized at 7200 volts....mainly to keep those meters turning & air conditioners running. 

My trade pays good, but boy, is it EVER miserable this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

lmao highliner!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Not only no, but hell no. Hey highliner, thanks for keeping us crybabies all cool in this heat!

My dad works a hot job like that........man, I am sure glad there are guys like you two out there to keep us all cool.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Our new renter also does highline work. He gets strapped to the outside of copters and checks the lines from there. He said he loses about a guy a year for various reasons. 

Freezing up while high off the ground (afraid of heights) he said is the big one. But he said he has had one get killed.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

wow fishdoc dangerous stuff, sorry to hear that that is the situation.........
Its 101 in NYC and try working with NO airconditioning ALL DAY.....its hell........actually come to think of it....its hotter than hell!!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

110 heat index in the Lou, hot stuff man. Glad I am not in the heat all day, gotta love the office jobs. Except when you have to go look at a job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

In the Lou? You mean louisville?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Its bloody hot down here too. We have some terrible humidity so it feels like 110 but its really only around 100. My car thermometer read 104 today. Dang thats hot.

I don't have a problem keeping my tanks cool because they are on the bottom floor of the house with no windows. My problem is our water isn't cool enough. My tanks stay around 76F, but the coldest water out of the tap is around 82F. Freaking craziness! I think it uses up the cold water when I'm taking water out of the tanks with the Python, but even when i use the hot (taking it out), the water still isn't cold when I'm putting it in. Makes me mad!

Maybe it will cool off soon!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

It's certainly dangerous doing highline work, but try working in the heating/ac trade. This time of year, of course they're working on units on the sides of houses, possibly in the shade; but when those corporate jobs come in, you're working on black tar or reflective rooftops that will hit 120+. You can feel the heat radiating through your boots and socks if you're not standing in the shadow of a condenser, and your boot soles start sticking to the roof.

Then there's ductwork in attics with old fiberglass and 100+ heat, even when it's maybe 85 or 90 degrees out. Sucks!!! I'm glad I don't do that anymore.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Hot hot hot hot hot...I'm with you on this Marty, would much rather be cold and put on extra clothes, but when your hot you can only take off so much.

It's scorching down here in the desert of New Mexico (106 - 111), but it's normal however that doesn't mean I'm not going to complain every summer either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

I think the top it's hit here is 103.


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

100? boo hoo. Try living in phoenix, arizona. Its getting up to almost 120.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Dang!!!! The heat index is going to be 107 today.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*lol, You all should come up here and visit me in Colorado! :angel: Thismorning when i went to town for volleyball at 6 30 it was about 46-48ish, and right now (2 20pm about) its bout 78. Feels Awsome. Sooo, yall should come vacation'n up to the rockies!!  Hehe 

dol:fish: *


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

*Durbkat makes plans to go visit dolphin.* LOL


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i think the heat is way beta!!!! its supposed 2 b autumn here but a cold front hit yesterday` we had baby snow!!!!!! (it hasnt snowed here - south africa- in about 22yrs). i hate wearing layers, i feel like a statue cos i cant move. i much prefer tank tops


----------

